# weight of synapse carbon 3 vs synapse carbon 5



## geoss (May 27, 2009)

How much diff. on a medium sized frame(56/54) for these bikes. I weighed my Trek 7.5FX yesterday and it was 24.5lbs. I would hope the Cannondale would be quite a bit lighter.
Thanks
wanna decide this weekend between synapse 3 or synapse 5(about $1000 diff.). Just cannot ride the 7.5 the distances i would like. All responses appreciated.
George


----------



## fontarin (Mar 28, 2009)

I recently purchased a 2009 Synapse Carbon 5. Before I put on any accessories, it weighed in at 18.8lbs with the exact setup on the Cannondale site. I think I read somewhere that the Carbon 3 weighs about 17.6 to 17.8 or something close to that before you put anything on it. I don't really remember exactly though.

Edit: Sorry - I forgot to mention I'm on a smaller frame (48cm) so weight will differ. Problems of posting quickly at work!


----------

